# Will moss stick to sand?



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All-

this is my first post. I have been reading this forum now for a few days. I also purchased a book about natural aquariums.

my wife and I are going to start a hobby and are going to look at fish tanks/stands this weekend. we also are going to look for rocks/sand/substrate this weekend. 

we're probably going to get a 40 gallon long/breeder tank to put in our living room and for rocks, we will do the vinegar test to see if they will mess with our tank's PH level.

regarding plants.. we're really not trying to do a co2 injected tank. we'd prefer something low maintenance/simple/natural. 

i think if we put moss on large pebbles, they will grow/stick right? 

sorry for the long overview, but my real question is.. if we put sand somewhere, will moss grow/stick to the sand? i don't want my whole tank floor to be covered in moss.. i heard moss grows fast/easily.. especially if decent amounts of light. i don't want my tank to be overgrown with moss over all the rocks/the pebbles/sand/etc. 

any other tips for a beginner? i've been trying to read as much as i can on your forums!. thanks!


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

The moss wont actually stick to the sand, but if you tie it to rocks, it will grow and grow and if you give it a shake every now and then it will spread upward and outward. I found a cheap ornament that was an archway and secured moss in just small clumps to the top and sides of it and now it is so big and spread out it looks like a huge moss cave. You could secure it to driftwood or just about anything else your imagination comes up with. 

It really is beautiful and the nice thing is you don't need much. It will grow pretty quickly.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

It probably won't stick to sand. It might attach to a few pieces but nothing considerable. My java moss, when thrown into the tank, may attach to a few pieces of substrate but not a ton. You would have good luck, as you mentioned, tying it to a rock. It will attach more readily to a rougher rock than a smooth one.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

cyanocrylate super glue. works above and below water.. i'd still suggest keeping it away from african cichlids, mine atleast... but it is safe and allows for quick clean application onto almost any surface.

Edit: use the super glue to attach moss to décor, not to fish...


----------

